# Von Köln nach Holland



## Der Troll (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo Hollandexperten,

ich wohne ganz in der Nähe von Köln (etwas östlich). Wenn ich mal nach Holland zum Hecht- und Zanderangeln wollte, wo kann man es gut verwirklichen?
Wohne zwar recht nahe an Holland, doch habe ich dort noch nie geangelt.

Meine das ich nicht so ewig lange im Auto sitzen muss bis ich am Ziel bin. Venlo erreiche ich z.B. in knapp einer Stunde. Kerkrade auch etwa. 

Sehe auf den Fisch & Fang DVD´s immer wie die da in den Gräben schön fischen. Wo kann ich das auch mal machen? Was muss ich dafür an Karten und Erlaubnissen haben und was kostet das in etwa?

Wäre für Infos sehr dankbar.


----------



## silviomopp (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Von Köln nach Holland*

Also , Tach erstma...#h  Du mußt im Forum nachsehen unter: 

Angeln in Luxemburg , Belgien und Niederlanden. Da stehen alle möglichen Links drinnen, mit denen du was anfangen kannst. Beachte bitte , das du 2 Papiere brauchst. Von Köln aus kannst du gut nach Roermond fahren, da war ich immer Angeln. Die Zander haben etwas nachgelassen, aber Hechte gibt es dort in guten Stückzahlen. Die Angelregion nennt sich  "Maasplassen". Versuche dort an die Kanäle zu kommen. Kleine Lauben oder Karauschen am Grund angeboten bringen fast immer Bisse. Spinnfischen auf Barsch lohnt auch, der Größte hatte 43 cm. Versuchs einfach mal. Petri Heil

 Mfg der Mopp:vik:


----------



## Roofblei (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Von Köln nach Holland*

Hallöschen Troll   :m

Erstmal denke Ich das du eigentlich super Möglichkeiten hast da du direkt vor deiner Nase eines der schönsten Angelgewässer Deutschland hast ( den Rhein ).Solltest du denoch mal den Drang verspüren in den Niederlanden zu Angeln so gibt es reichlich Möglichkeiten.Das Problem was es gibt ist das du dir einen Verein in den NL suchen solltest
(zb de Goudwinde in Kerkrade guter Verein mit schönen Angelgewässern) Karten dafür bekommst du beim Angelshop Bergsma (Kerkrade.)
Seit 2007 gibt es den VisPas der wird beantragt bekommst allerdings eine vorläufige Erlaubnis womit du Angeln kannst.Nun das Problem, die Angelkarte berechtigt dich eigentlich in den ganzen Niederlanden zu Angeln,insofern die Gewässer in der (Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren ) vermeldet sind dh möchtest du z.b. in Maastricht angeln so brauchst du auch eine Erlaubnis von einem ansässigen Verein ,da es sein kann das sich dieser Verein nicht hat eintragen lassen,zb der VVM.
Denoch kannst du in zahlreichen Gewässern Angeln (wären zu viele um sie hier zu auf zu Zählen ) aber Roermond ist ganz gut evt Stevensweert,Linne,Maasbracht.
Die Maasplaatsenvergunning  ( z.B Clauscentrale )musst du extra kaufen . ( 4,50 € )
Die Kanäle über die in F&F  berichtet werden  gehöhren in der Regel zu den Polderngewässer  (Flevoland) die stehen In der (LLvV)
einfach mal in NL googeln (Suchwort"VisPAS") dort findest du jede Menge Infos 
teilweise auch in Deutsch.

Na dann mal viel Erfolg und viel Spass in den Niederlanden 


PS Bitte daran denken das vom 31-03 bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai Schonzeit ist und somit nicht auf Raubfisch geangelt werden darf

Gruss Roofblei      |wavey:


----------

